# NYC. Male adult. Has red tag, euth tomorrow



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Handsome German Shepherd on death row!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yango is an absolutely handsome dog currently on the list at the NY shelter to be euthanized tomorrow. Can anyone find it in their heart to adopt or offer to foster this boy? Go to his page on FB at this link and read about him. 
Urgent PART 2's Photos - SAFE 14! | Facebook


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That craigslist posting is from 2/25 so his Euthanization date was 2/26. I can't find him on the shelter's Pet Harbor.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

According to a post on FB, from 8 hours ago, it looks like he is being transported to someone but it looks like the person is backing out, or trying to?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> According to a post on FB, from 8 hours ago, it looks like he is being transported to someone but it looks like the person is backing out, or trying to?


I was just reading that too.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I just looked at this thread......poor guy.....just look at him....his loving face.
I really hope someone came to his rescue.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

he went to rescue


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

wait...that was the response from my contact in NYC...but reading this thread...they are just pulling the dog FOR someone that wanted him that the shelter denied due to having small children. 

I can't believe how irresponsible these people on facebook are. pledging money to someone they don't know....encouraging her to adopt a dog that has dog aggression and resource guarding per shelter. nice.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Praying it works out.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Did they deny the person? According to the comments on the FB page someone name Deborah took him. A woman name Donna pulled him for her and she (Deborah) was supposed to take possession of him yesterday. Does anyone know if this happened? Can someone check? Because it sound to me like this boy is safe.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> Did they deny the person?


Yes. They told her she couldn't adopt him because she had kids and then a rescue offered to pull him for her (not for them). Last message I saw was that her kids were afraid of him and she was nervous... I haven't seen that he is safe.

This situation makes me SO nervous. I hope Yango isn't on the losing end of this deal. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

" In short- they refused to give him to me because they feared one day he MIGHT bite my kids"

Maybe someone...anyone...should have taken those words to heart and not encouraged her and helped her to do this anyway. 
I've just seen way too many of these situations go bad...because they aren't thought through.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is safe! I just received a response on FB. He arrived at his new home this afternoon. He can be moved to the safe section.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

there are so many inexperienced people doing rescue now, most of the time their heart is in the right place and they just don't understand the possible problems they can run into...then there are shelter people who have questionable motives, then there's the liability issue, and now there's facebook. sigh.

i sure hope it works out for the dog, he kinda reminds me of shermie.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

katieliz said:


> there are so many inexperienced people doing rescue now, most of the time their heart is in the right place and they just don't understand the possible problems they can run into...then there are shelter people who have questionable motives, then there's the liability issue, and now there's facebook. sigh.
> 
> i sure hope it works out for the dog, he kinda reminds me of shermie.


katieliz you took the words right out of my mouth (looks like Shermie!) Something about his eyes..... I too hope things work out for this chap, he looks so sweet.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Myamom said:


> " In short- they refused to give him to me because they feared one day he MIGHT bite my kids"
> 
> Maybe someone...anyone...should have taken those words to heart and not encouraged her and helped her to do this anyway.
> I've just seen way too many of these situations go bad...because they aren't thought through.


I agree with you 100 percent. If this big boy has resource guarding issues and food aggression issues, he shouldn't be going to a home where there are children, especially when the children are afraid of him. 
This is a recipe for disaster. 
Who knows what child's toy he may decide is his and then when the baby picks it up ... bam, there you go, now you have a hurt child and a dog with a bite history. Ugh. 
And, NO reputable rescue should be putting the children or the dog in this situation.


----------

